# Leather Upholstery - What colour do you have?



## timotei

Couldn't decide which section this should be in, so perhaps a kindly hearted mod could move it for me if better suited elsewhere! Thanks.


We are having our upholstery recovered in leather by A1 trimmers in Knottingley next week, but we have still not made a final decision about the colour. Initial thoughts were somewhere from cream to creamy coffee, something quite light, akin to what seems to be in most new MHs with leather these days (from my experience).

However, we are concerned about how much dirt this would show, especially in any creases and seams, particularly as we travel with our 2 dogs. My question is, what colour leather (for the MH!) do you have, and how do you find it from a practical point of view - cleaning / showing dirt etc.?

Particularly interested to hear if you have something different to cream (ish).

many thanks in advance,

Timotei and J9


----------



## goldi

Morning folks,


We do not have leather in our van so have to cover the upholstery with towels but we do have leather sofas two yellow and two creamy coloured with chair in another room, we find leather is the easiest to mantain with having a dog.
We use soapy water to clean them and occasionally leather nourisher from halfords.
The yellow suite is over 13 years old and still looks good.
We would not consider having any thing else with having a dog who seems to have the run of the house, I only wish we had leather in van.



norm.


----------



## timotei

Thanks Norm,

it's because of the dogs and the ease of wiping down that we are having it done. Much easier (if a bit more costly!) than trying to deep clean the cushions, and having fleeces covering everything. Good to hear that yours have survived the dog test so well for so long.

Timotei


----------



## kenny

*leather*

Hi could you give me the address for A1 trimers in knott so that we can go and get a price for our van, has we are from pontefract thanks kenny


----------



## timotei

A1 Trimmers
Kellingley Road, Knottingley WF11 8DL
01977 607976

Hope this helps Kenny.

Timotei


----------



## Blizzard

Can only help on part of your query, as our seats are only _part_ leather, in a beige/cream colour.

We have no pets, but the light colour has stood up very well to nearly a year of our 2 kids and shows no hint of dirt building up in the creases.

Ken.


----------



## timotei

Thanks Ken, that's good to know! I'm buying some scotchguard to protect the leather as this is not applied as part of the reupholstery service. I hope that this will mean that it will keep clean with the occasional wipe down with soapy water.

Thanks again,

Timotei


----------



## SueandRoger

Our leather colour is Ivory but in reality it is actually a slight dark cream colour, ie, not a light coloured cream if that makes sense? Had it over 7 years now and still looks like new thanks to an annual clean and feed. the only thing we are carefull of, is not to wear clothes with chunky zips and studs when sitting, or more often, sprawled out with a glass of wine!


----------



## Sonesta

Our new MH is upholstered in a cream leather which I love and must say it's a lot easier to keep clean than a cloth type fabric. It looks very fresh and modern too. 

We have 2 small dogs ourselves and dirty paw marks easily show up but just as easily wipe off. Having said that though I am paranoid about keeping it clean and I am forever having to wipe dirty marks off it. Dont ask me where they appear from but they do and it drives me mad! Therefore, perhaps a slightly darker leather or a cream and beige 2 tone leather might be a more practical colour to go for with dogs and if I had my time over again I think I would have probably opted for a colour along those lines. 

You won't regret changing to leather though and we much prefer it.

Sue


----------



## timotei

Thanks Sue.

Out of interest, what do you use to wipe the leather clean? Soapy water seems to be the recommended way to go, but interested to know what you have found best.

Seems to be a consensus that light colours are fine,.... think I'm just worrying because of having to treat (scotchguard) it myself since its a reupholstery job rather than a factory fit.

Cheers,

Timotei


----------



## Paludic

hi 
we've got navy leather in our hymer - and it was one of the deciding factors when we purchased! Wonderful with having dogs.
I keep a packet of the leather wipes in the van and if there are any marks on the leather then I wipe clean as part of the general clean up after a trip.
The upholstry is now 9 years old, and we've had it for about 5 yrs with the dogs. When we looked at updating I was too worried about the trend for pale leather.....

best wishes
Sally


----------



## bozzer

timotei

Please can you let me know how the reupholstery goes.

We're thinking of recovering the Isri cab seats in leather. Rest of the upholstery is fine so hoping it won't look peculiar cab seats leather rest fabric but all toning.

We have leather at home and was told to use baby wipes to clean it when the special wipes we bought are used - haven't tried yet.

Jan


----------



## robx5

My motorhome is in getting done as we speak. I have gone for a black & stone colour. 

The chap who is doing it done my car a couple of years ago in very light cream and black. The quality of the work is great, the only problem is the drivers seat gets very dirty quickly, especially from dark jeans etc. 

I asked around what to use to clean the leather, we know a cobbler who is a good friend and he said dont bother with expensive fancy leather cleaners just use johnsons baby wipes. I use these on my car and the leather comes up like new. 

I have gone for a smooth leather in the motorhome, it may be a bit more expensive but the graininess of the leather can hold dirt and make it difficult to clean with lighter colours. Its the same leather that is used by Bentley. Its not that much more expensive.

It is difficult to describe what he is doing to the interior so if anyone is interested I will post some before and after pictures. the chap who is doing it already does boats and luxury cars and wants to start doing motorhomes and caravans etc. I can forward his details if anyone is interested, they are based in Wallasey.

I have no association with the company other than he did a pub for me and my car and now the van. 

It may be just me but the materials that motorhome manufacturers use must be chosen by Stevie Wonder.


----------



## robx5

My motorhome is in getting done as we speak. I have gone for a black & stone colour. 

The chap who is doing it done my car a couple of years ago in very light cream and black. The quality of the work is great, the only problem is the drivers seat gets very dirty quickly, especially from dark jeans etc. 

I asked around what to use to clean the leather, we know a cobbler who is a good friend and he said dont bother with expensive fancy leather cleaners just use johnsons baby wipes. I use these on my car and the leather comes up like new. 

I have gone for a smooth leather in the motorhome, it may be a bit more expensive but the graininess of the leather can hold dirt and make it difficult to clean with lighter colours. Its the same leather that is used by Bentley. Its not that much more expensive.

It is difficult to describe what he is doing to the interior so if anyone is interested I will post some before and after pictures. the chap who is doing it already does boats and luxury cars and wants to start doing motorhomes and caravans etc. I can forward his details if anyone is interested, they are based in Wallasey.

I have no association with the company other than he did a pub for me and my car and now the van. 

It may be just me but the materials that motorhome manufacturers use must be chosen by Stevie Wonder.


----------



## dragonflyer

*Leather Seats*

Hi

We have leather in our M/H. The real wood veneer is blonde with light gray worktops.

I chose lavender blue leather as my husband likes to flop and I don't want to fuss all the time about the dirt. After 3 years we are very pleased with our choice.

Joyce


----------



## timotei

Hi "robx5", how did the reupholstery go? Would certainly appreciate seeing the before / after pics if you are able to post them, or PM them to me if that is easier for you.

Joyce, I would also love the opportunity to see pic(s) of your lavender blue if at all possible.

My reupholstery has been put back by a fortnight until Monday 9 August due to illness at A1 trimmers.

I will post pics asap after the work is complete.

thanks to all for your help thus far.

Timotei.


----------



## Briarose

Hi we have brown leather at home and two welsh terriers who both love their 'home comforts' I just use leather wipes occasionally and they aren't expensive as you can now buy them in all the £1 type shops......we don't seem to have any problems keeping it clean and it is for that reason that we too have considered having our motorhome done too, I also understand that the front seats can be more padded out when having this done to make them more comfortable.

Out of interest who has suggested the scotchguard ? as I didn't realise it was something that you used on leather as I thought the leather had to be allowed to breathe and also feeding it occasionally is a good idea.....would the scotch guard prevent that ?

We rang A1 a few weeks ago and after a couple of attempts at phoning and no answer, we left a message and asked for a return phone call but sadly no one ever phoned us back


----------



## ceejayt

*Re: leather*



kenny said:


> Hi could you give me the address for A1 trimers in knott so that we can go and get a price for our van, has we are from pontefract thanks kenny


You might also want to try regal Furnishings who are not far from you. They put leather into our van and did a brilliant job.

Chris


----------



## vonnie

Does anyone know who does leather upholstery in Cumbria or SW Scotland. We are based in Carlisle. Many thanks in anticipation.


----------



## CliveMott

Er indoors wanted part leather. Regal Furnishing did the business very well.


----------



## robx5

timotei said:


> Hi "robx5", how did the reupholstery go? Would certainly appreciate seeing the before / after pics if you are able to post them, or PM them to me if that is easier for you.
> 
> Joyce, I would also love the opportunity to see pic(s) of your lavender blue if at all possible.
> 
> My reupholstery has been put back by a fortnight until Monday 9 August due to illness at A1 trimmers.
> 
> I will post pics asap after the work is complete.
> 
> thanks to all for your help thus far.
> 
> Timotei.


No problem, I am working away for the next couple of weeks so as soon as I pick it up I will post them up on here.

Robbie


----------



## robx5

robx5 said:


> timotei said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi "robx5", how did the reupholstery go? Would certainly appreciate seeing the before / after pics if you are able to post them, or PM them to me if that is easier for you.
> 
> Joyce, I would also love the opportunity to see pic(s) of your lavender blue if at all possible.
> 
> My reupholstery has been put back by a fortnight until Monday 9 August due to illness at A1 trimmers.
> 
> I will post pics asap after the work is complete.
> 
> thanks to all for your help thus far.
> 
> Timotei.
> 
> 
> 
> No problem, I am working away for the next couple of weeks so as soon as I pick it up I will post them up on here.
> 
> Robbie
Click to expand...

Now Finished, sorry for the delay in the pics


----------



## robx5

More pics


----------



## robx5

What it looked like before.

Carpets, cutains and upholstery replaced, so a full set of carpets and curtains available for a Bessacarr E789 if any body is interested. 

Also matching scooter now in the garage


----------



## timotei

Thanks to everyone who contributed to this discussion.

I had the upholstery replaced in late July 2010, and have only now got round to posting some pics and comments, hoping this link works....

A1

timotei


----------



## tonyblake

Hi and we've recently had our Exsis interior recovered in leather. Basically it's grey leather with maroon piping on the rear seats and grey with maroon panels and piping on the front seats. It makes the van from superb to utterly fantastic.


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

The only thing about leather is if you have a dog be careful about them jumping up onto the seats as their nails can easily scratch the leather.

We always cover our leather seats with a throw on to stop this..


----------

